# TT Wheel Fitment/Size Thread



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

This thread can be used to compile different wheel sizes/offsets etc as a reference for people looking to change their fitment/wheels.
What to include:
*Front*
Wheel Size:
Tire Size:
Offset:
Adapter/Spacer:
Final Offset:
*Rear*
Wheel Size:
Tire Size:
Offset:
Adapter/Spacer:
Final Offset:
Type of Suspension (including brand as different companies use different collars and reservoirs.): 
Ride Height (to middle of fender):
Quattro/FWD:
Pictures to show your stance with said wheels.

Lets see what you've got!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: TT Wheel Fitment/Size Thread (Malant)*

*Front*
Wheel Size: 17 x 7.5
Tire Size: 225/45/17
Offset: ET+32
Adapter/Spacer: n/a
Final Offset: n/a
*Rear*
Wheel Size: 17 x 7.5
Tire Size: 225/45/17
Offset: ET+32
Adapter/Spacer: n/a
Final Offset: n/a
Type of Suspension (including brand as different companies use different collars and reservoirs.): stock
Ride Height (to middle of fender): stock
Quattro/FWD: Quattro
Pictures to show your stance with said wheels.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: TT Wheel Fitment/Size Thread (jwalker1.8)*

Front
Wheel Size 18.8.5
Tire Size 235x40x18
Offset...dunno
Spacer...6mm custom HR hubcentric
Final Offset...tight
Rear
Wheel Size 18x9.5
Tire Size...265x35x18
Offset dunno will edit to add info
Spacer...none needed
Final offset...tight 
Quattro
Bilstein Pss9 coilovers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Wheel Fitment/Size Thread (Qu!cks!lva)*

those are huge tires!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Wheel Fitment/Size Thread (Malant)*

Front
Wheel Size: 18x8.5
Tire Size:215/40/18
Offset:25
Adapter/Spacer:-
Final Offset:25
Rear
Wheel Size:18x8.5
Tire Size:215/40/18
Offset:25
Adapter/Spacer:15mm spacer
Final Offset:10
Type of Suspension (including brand as different companies use different collars and reservoirs.): H&R Coilovers w/CPT tie bars, no perches
Ride Height (to middle of fender):
Quattro/FWD:Quattro


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT Wheel Fitment/Size Thread (Neb)*

Front
Wheel Size: 18x8
Tire Size:215/40/18
Offset:37
Adapter/Spacer:15 mm spacer
Final Offset:22
Rear
Wheel Size:18x9
Tire Size:215/40/18
Offset:37
Adapter/Spacer:25mm spacer
Final Offset:12
Type of Suspension (including brand as different companies use different collars and reservoirs.): H&R Coilovers w/CPT tie bars, no perches, custom rear springs

Quattro


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: TT Wheel Fitment/Size Thread (Malant)*

*Front*
Wheel Size: 19x8.5
Tire Size: 235/35/19
Offset:28mm
Adapter/Spacer:5mm
Final Offset:23mm
*Rear*
Wheel Size:19x9.5
Tire Size:265/30/19
Offset: 36mm
Adapter/Spacer:10mm
Final Offset: 26mm
Type of Suspension: KW V3
Ride Height (to middle of wheel): 13 7/8's (IIRC- LOL)
Quattro/FWD: Quattro
Pictures to show your stance with said wheels.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

FK wheels
Front
Wheel Size: 19x8
Tire Size: 235/35/19
Offset: ET-35
Adapter/Spacer: none
Rear
Wheel Size:19x10
Tire Size:275/30/19
Offset: ET-45
Adapter/Spacer: none
Koni coilover kit
front wheels tuck in front fenders
rear wheels are 1/2 from tire to fender
Has the rake look
upper and lower rear arms and nuespeed front and rear 25mm sway bars
Quattro, how we do in CHI-CITY!!!!
Car handles like a dream!!!







_Modified by venmousracer at 6:02 AM 8-28-2009_


_Modified by venmousracer at 6:05 AM 8-28-2009_


----------

